# Gloss/satin paint that doesn't turn yellow



## DrD (20 Sep 2016)

Good morning all,

About a year ago I made the fateful mistake of buying a can of Dulux once brilliant white satinwood paint and applying it to all of the doors, frames, staircase and windowsills on the ground floor of my house. Within weeks, anything not in direct sunlight was noticeably yellow. It now it looks like I inherited my house from a small army of chain smoking Cuban cigar aficionados and I could only be bothered to paint the walls.

Can anybody suggest a brilliant white gloss/satin paint that will not yellow, preferably from somewhere reasonably accessible (i.e. screwfix, toolstation, wickes, B+Q, homebase). Any tips on getting the best finish from it would also be gratefully received.


Cheers,


Donny


----------



## mbartlett99 (20 Sep 2016)

Thats odd - all the internal woodwork in my house is dulux satinwood brilliant white - and it still is very white 3 years on. I take it you're talking internal?


----------



## Harbo (20 Sep 2016)

I used Dulux Trade Satinwood 3 yrs ago and it's still very white - I don't like "Once" products.
Dulux changed their mix a few years ago to overcome yellowing.

Rod


----------



## Jacob (20 Sep 2016)

Not what you'd expect. Did something bleed through - brown varnish/stain of some sort?


----------



## mbartlett99 (20 Sep 2016)

Jacob may have a point - its not the most opaque paint I ever used. Does sound like you got a bum can or it was pretty old.


----------



## DrD (20 Sep 2016)

Hi all, thanks for the comments,

All internal. Can was new from B+Q, I did read about the formula being changed a few years back but this was bought approx 14 months ago. Googling reveals a watchdog article on the same brand/paint going very yellow, post EU introducing rules to limit volatile solvents in paint and a subsequent remix of the formula to minimise yellowing.

It's not bleed through, I did two coats on to previously white gloss surfaces.

I'm now thinking I was sold an old stock can from the midst of the yellowing paint era, it is really bad. Either way, I'm not going to be using the same can of paint again so I'm in the market for something else, can I take it that yellowing isn't a common issue any more?

Suggestions for tried and trusted brands/types of paint would be gratefully received.

Cheers,


Donny


----------



## [email protected] (20 Sep 2016)

I got caught out by this - painted umpteen interior panelled doors and its all gone cream. Seething! After much research I have used Johnstones Aqua Water Based Brilliant White, its pretty good tbh doesnt drip or sag much but I think undercoat is a must as it doesnt seem to cover that well with one coat compared to others. Its mix is very much like oil based ie quite fluid not thick and gloopy like alot of the water based paints.


----------



## HappyHacker (23 Sep 2016)

I applied Dulux Trade gloss a few years ago and within a year it looked as if I had painted it with a variety of cream/yellow paints (internal doors and skirting). When repainting I went to a number of paint retailers/wholesalers and asked for gloss white that would not yellow and they all said I had to use a water based paint as all the oil based paints would yellow if not in sunlight. 

I have tried a few water based paints now (brushed using quality brushes) and do not get on with them, none give a really good gloss and they do not flow as well as oil paints so tend to show brush marks, some much worse than others. Bedec did reasonably well.


----------



## ED65 (24 Sep 2016)

HappyHacker":273dsbyf said:


> I applied Dulux Trade gloss a few years ago and within a year it looked as if I had painted it with a variety of cream/yellow paints (internal doors and skirting). When repainting I went to a number of paint retailers/wholesalers and asked for gloss white that would not yellow and they all said I had to use a water based paint as all the oil based paints would yellow if not in sunlight.


That seems bizarre to me. Oil-based paints are well known for a tendency to yellow but on the other hand I've been in many a house with a dim hallway where the white trim was unquestionably done with standard gloss and it was still white as anything. If the paint's good I think you nearly have to keep it in the dark for there to be a risk of it going yellow.



HappyHacker":273dsbyf said:


> I have tried a few water based paints now (brushed using quality brushes) and do not get on with them, none give a really good gloss and they do not flow as well as oil paints so tend to show brush marks, some much worse than others. Bedec did reasonably well.


Out of curiosity what type of brush? The bristle type I mean.

I'm not a fan of applying water-bourne paints by brush on large surfaces, much prefer using a roller. Although that's not without its problems if you are getting remaining texture it's easy enough to make it uniform and pleasing, miles different from ugly brushmarks. At best rolling the paint on you can get it to look like a basic spray job.


----------



## Flynnwood (24 Sep 2016)

Johnstone's Aqua Water Based Gloss or Satin is great. One undercoat, two topcoats.

@ "tips on getting the best finish from it would also be gratefully received"

Decant only what you need into a suitable container and use a synthetic brush (dampen it first). Get the paint on and lay it off very lightly no more than three times.

To get a good finish (as an example of keeping a wet edge/time) you should aim to complete one side of a door in around eight minutes. 

Clean your brush in water every 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Sep 2016)

We always used International Yacht Paint on important jobs. I used Dulux satinwood once. Once.


----------



## Hemsby (24 Sep 2016)

DrD":7sxvzw69 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> About a year ago I made the fateful mistake of buying a can of Dulux once brilliant white satinwood paint and applying it to all of the doors, frames, staircase and windowsills on the ground floor of my house. Within weeks, anything not in direct sunlight was noticeably yellow. It now it looks like I inherited my house from a small army of chain smoking Cuban cigar aficionados and I could only be bothered to paint the walls.
> 
> ...


Had exactly the same problem with Dulux once brilliant white satinwood. Painted all the doors some new & some old. In our ensuite the area under the dressing gowns was a terrible Yellow colour (just like nicotine), also in one of the guest bedrooms the same problem. The exposed areas were still white as are the skirting & door frames

I have used Dulux paints for many years, but no more. Have changed to Johnston’s


----------



## custard (24 Sep 2016)

Hemsby":2mapolw9 said:


> the area under the dressing gowns was a terrible Yellow colour



:shock:


----------



## Hemsby (24 Sep 2016)

custard":2h0qfkkl said:


> Hemsby":2h0qfkkl said:
> 
> 
> > the area under the dressing gowns was a terrible Yellow colour
> ...



 Area covered by the dressing gowns


----------



## happymadison1978 (25 Sep 2016)

*Seems to be more of a problem with the "trade" range sold in B&Q. From the Dulux Decorator's centres it seems to be a different product, the marketing department hitting on "trade quality" as "it's good enough for professionals" I've also found that the non-brilliant white stays much whiter for longer.

Applied over Acrylic undercoat with Purdy/Chinex brushes.

*(father owns a decorating company, advice from him, not my big stupid empty head!)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Sep 2016)

The decorators I worked with always swore the "Trade" in the sheds and the "Trade" from trade outlets were different things. A way of telling, I suppose, would be to weigh them - if they were different quality paints they would be highly unlikely to weigh the same. Hamilton synthetic bristle are good, as well.


----------



## HappyHacker (26 Sep 2016)

ED65- I was using Purdy synthetic brushes. The first water based paint I tried had terrible brush marks, I followed the advice to dampen the surface first and to wet the brush. I also tried putting on thick with little brushing through to thin well brushed out. I also tried thinning it slightly. All on a horizontal surface and nothing got rid of the brush marks. I phoned the manufacturers help line and they said try all the things I had done but finished by saying it would not flow like an oil based paint. 

The Bedec had some very faint brush marks which were only noticeable close up. 

I believe the formulation of oil based white paints was changed a few years ago, an EU directive to remove nasty chemicals?, and the Dulux tins now say that they will yellow if not subject to UV/sun light. I am not sure where I got the paint but I have some paintwork in the house that must be over 20 years old, I do not like decorating, and it is no longer brilliant white but it is not cream/yellow either so it was not a problem with older formulations. 

I think I will have a go at spraying in the future as I have a lot of skirting boards/architraves to do, which I can paint once cut and before fixing.


----------



## rafezetter (1 Nov 2016)

[email protected]":3hc096wy said:


> I got caught out by this - painted umpteen interior panelled doors and its all gone cream. Seething! After much research I have used Johnstones Aqua Water Based Brilliant White, its pretty good tbh doesnt drip or sag much but I think undercoat is a must as it doesnt seem to cover that well with one coat compared to others. Its mix is very much like oil based ie quite fluid not thick and gloopy like alot of the water based paints.



I've just been asked to do 5 internal doors from bare wood and had thought about using their eggshell version - do you think there would be much difference?

Are you a fast hand painter or a bit slower, I think I might struggle to complete a panelled door in 8 minutes, so I'd be interested in your experience - it would be possible for me to spray them, but a hassle I'd sooner avoid. I'm also keen to know how it looks now Matt and how did it work on vertical surfaces?


----------

